# Airlock/no shower water



## lurcher

Hello,water to house has finally returned after been turned off during floods,however there is still no water coming from the shower.A similar thing happened before after water was off for a while & i had to call out a plumber to sort it.I wasnt presant when the plumber fixed the problem so i am not sure how to go about fixing the problem, any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I am not sure if it's the same problem, but I had no water coming from a tap and a neighbour turned on the water full and then covered the tap until the pressure built up. When he took his hand away, the water flowed again.


----------



## DavyJones

What type of shower is it? 

You will have to take off cover and bleed it. Ensure main electrical shower switch is off before removing cover.


----------



## lurcher

Not sure what type of shower it is,how do you go about bleeding it once the cover is off ?


----------



## DavyJones

Is it an electric shower? 

It will have it's name written on it, Triton T 90, Mira Elite 2/ST etc.


----------



## lurcher

Its an electric shower...


----------



## DavyJones

lurcher said:


> Its an electric shower...




I can't advice you on how to bleed unless I know the model. They are all different.


----------



## lurcher

Davy...its a mira elite 2
                               thanks.


----------



## MargeSimpson

lurcher, did you manage to solve this problem as we are having the same issues with the elite 2?


----------



## lionstour

1. Shut down power to shower

2. Take off the casing you will see the screws along the top and botton

3. When you open up shower case you will see a black cap along the bottom left.  Unscrew this.  It will be tight.

4. There is an air lock and wait for the water to fall down when you open up this screw/cap.

5.  Refix cap.

6. This should work.


----------



## Brouhahaha

MargeSimpson, lurcher, were you able to fix this problem? I have the same issue with an elite 2. 

I removed the cover as lionstour suggested but the shower doesn't have the black cap as described. I assume the cap is the one shown at the bottom of page 27 of this manual. That isn't present in my shower.


----------



## ophelia

Brouhaha, I had a similar problem with my shower. There was an airlock in my shower. I watched whilst my shower was been fixed. If you look at Page 16, Fig. 13. you will see a grey circular thingy on the bottom left of the illustration - you need to get a pliers and Very carefully and slowly twist that open a little, but not all the way. You will have water and air (hopefully) escaping.When all the air stops tighten up again. The shower should work then. Just make sure you TURN THE ELECTRICAL POWER OFF at the mains first and be very careful releasing that valve as it should not be released all the way. If it does happen water will gush out - just close the shower door and turn the water off to the small tank in the attic - there should be a stopcock up there for that. Then get the plumber.


----------



## lionstour

ophelia said:


> Brouhaha, I had a similar problem with my shower. There was an airlock in my shower. I watched whilst my shower was been fixed. If you look at Page 16, Fig. 13. you will see a grey circular thingy on the bottom left of the illustration - you need to get a pliers and Very carefully and slowly twist that open a little, but not all the way. You will have water and air (hopefully) escaping.When all the air stops tighten up again. The shower should work then. Just make sure you TURN THE ELECTRICAL POWER OFF at the mains first and be very careful releasing that valve as it should not be released all the way. If it does happen water will gush out - just close the shower door and turn the water off to the small tank in the attic - there should be a stopcock up there for that. Then get the plumber.


 
let the water gush out its only a little. The cap as I call it is what is described above alright. It is screwed upwards. See it directly above the word SURE in that diagram 13. Why get the plumber?


----------



## ophelia

lionstour said:


> let the water gush out its only a little. The cap as I call it is what is described above alright. It is screwed upwards. See it directly above the word SURE in that diagram 13. Why get the plumber?



I only meant to get the plumber if you cant find the stopcock to the small tank in the attic and the water continues to gush. But that should not be a problem if you are careful. Just to be sure though, maybe go up into the attic first and satisfy yourself as to the whereabouts of said stopcock.


----------



## Mandy

Hi my water is back two days but I have no water coming through my hot taps just the cold taps. I checked the attic and the tank is nearly full and when I push down the ball water goes into the tank so I no its not frozen.also can i turn on my gas heating? the house is frozen Any ideas before I call a plumber


----------



## lionstour

ophelia said:


> I only meant to get the plumber if you cant find the stopcock to the small tank in the attic and the water continues to gush. But that should not be a problem if you are careful. Just to be sure though, maybe go up into the attic first and satisfy yourself as to the whereabouts of said stopcock.


 
Dont bother with the stopcock.  Just let the water gush out a little, it wont be a huge amount of water


----------



## ophelia

Thanks lionstur, thats good to know. I was imagining a deluge


----------



## rgfuller

Mandy said:


> Hi my water is back two days but I have no water coming through my hot taps just the cold taps. I checked the attic and the tank is nearly full and when I push down the ball water goes into the tank so I no its not frozen.also can i turn on my gas heating? the house is frozen Any ideas before I call a plumber


 
South Dublin CC have a suggestion on dealing with a suspected airlock in the hot water system - have a look here for the their advice -

[broken link removed]

Cut n Pasted below too:

Advice on Getting Rid of Airlocks 

Following a disruption to Water Supply some households may get airlocks in their internal plumbing system. The airlock is generally in the hot water system and most likely the result of faulty internal plumbing. 

This is what to do if you get an air lock:- 

Firstly make sure all hot taps in the house are in the closed position. Then either proceed with option 1 or 2. Step 3 applies to both. 

1. If the hot and cold taps in the kitchen are separate i.e. not combined in a mixer tap, the hot tap should be turned on. If there is an airlock, no water will come from the hot tap. A short length of hose should be used to connect the hot and cold taps in the kitchen only. Turning on the cold tap will result in the cold water being forced through the hot water system and this will force the air which is causing the airlock back into the water tank in the attic. 

OR 

2. If there is a mixer tap in the kitchen, the hot tap should be turned on. With a cloth in your hand (to help reduce water squirting out) block the mixer tap and turn on the cold water tap gently. This should force the cold water back through the hot water system, forcing the air into the water tank in the attic. Care should be exercised when doing this in case of accidental scalding with hot water. 

3. Let this run for 1 – 2 minutes, then turn off the cold tap and let the hot tap run for 1 – 2 minutes to confirm that the air lock is cleared. If the air lock is not cleared, repeat the procedure one or two times more. If this is not successful, contact a plumber and get them to correct the problem. In rare cases the cold water taps in wash hand basins or the bath may also be air locked. This procedure will also work for them, but is more difficult as a long length of hose is necessary from the kitchen cold tap to the nearest wash hand basin or bath tap.


----------



## Mahons

Advice given by rgfuller is spot on, I've used this method 3 times over the past few weeks.


----------



## cologneboy

DavyJones,

could you, or somebodyelse, advise me how to unlock the problem in relation to a Triton T90 si?

Thanks,


cologneboy


----------



## Brouhahaha

Thanks Ophelia and Lionstour, loosening the connection to release the airlock, tightening again and then running the shower dry a few times (about 20 seconds a go) got the water flowing again.

Edit: I turned the heat setting down to cold when running the shower dry to avoid burning out the heating coil


----------



## lionstour

Brouhahaha said:


> Edit: I turned the heat setting down to cold when running the shower dry to avoid burning out the heating coil


 
Good idea, will do that in future.


----------

